# Help disabling onboard sound card



## 18seconds (Aug 5, 2006)

Recently upgraded to a 5.1 system, the onboard sound card doesn't support this so I've bought an internal Creative 5.1 card. To disable it so far, I've uninstalled SoundMAX from add/remove programs and disabled the Media Audio Controller which popped up afterwards. 

In device manager, left under Sound, video and game controlles, I now have:
Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Logitech Mic (Communicate STX)
Media Control Devices
Standard Game Port
Video Codecs

Do I need to disable any of these?

I have also been told to disable the onboard sound card on the BIOS - however, I have forgotten how to access it. I'm using an Asus mother board and I've tried tapping Del during the whole boot phase but this hasn't accessed it as I hope it would. What do I need to do to access it?

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You need to disable onboard sound in BIOS. If you look at the bottom of the screen when you switch on, it should tell you which key to use (usually Delete) and which BIOS you have.

See if any of these key combinations work for you... http://www.techsupportforum.com/showpost.php?p=565373&postcount=8


----------



## 18seconds (Aug 5, 2006)

Managed to fix it without going into the BIOS but I'll bear those in mind if I get any future conflicts.

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you tell us what you did to fix it? It might help others with the same problem. Thanks


----------



## 18seconds (Aug 5, 2006)

I was frustrated with my key combinations not working to access the BIOS so I tried putting the new sound card in without disabling the onboard one. It worked so I guess disabling it in Device Manager and rebooting was enough.

The mobo is an A7V600-X for future reference.


----------

